# Safety question



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the question: In rough water, the edges of a body of water often are smoother(shallow water) than the middle(deep water), so is there a safety risk of running along the edges such as just off the docks in Santa Rosa Sound?



Thanks................


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

In shallow water you always run the risk of striking submerged objects and/or running aground.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting question. Last time I saw the Santa Rosa sound with conditions I consider rough was hurricane Ivan. Another thing to consider is while running in close to docks where people have their boats moored, is are you waking the heck out of them going by? People do that all the time off my dock. Another thing to keep in mind is that if you do produce a wake big enough to cause damage and you are caught you are legally liable for damages.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Remember, it is always rougher in the pass.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Its always going to be smoother close to land that has offshore wind conditions. For example, if the wind is blowing out of the south the south side of santa rosa sound (right along the beach, which would be thenorthernmost edge of the island) will be smoother. I have a small boat, and lots of times it can be rough in the bay but I'll just run alongside the beach up to ft. pickens and fish close to land there. BE safe.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ajerv (5/15/2009)*Here is the question: In rough water, the edges of a body of water often are smoother(shallow water) than the middle(deep water), so is there a safety risk of running along the edges such as just off the docks in Santa Rosa Sound?
> 
> Thanks................


ive never seen it that rough...maybe in the middle of the bay or the gulf but never the sound


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

If your going to stay close to shore use caution, know the depth of the water and be respectfulto avoid waking everyones pier. Here is an example of how easy a good day boating can turn into an emergency trip the the hospital...

A husban and wifewere in their 20 ft. Sea Ray the other day and ran upon a sand bar and went from 15mph to a dead stop!! The Woman was thrown from the back seat all the way to the front of the bow head first. Leaving her with 7 stitches across her head and a few big bruises on limbs of her body.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Go out on a smooth, calm, bright day andrecord several waypoints inyour GPSthat is close enough to shore but where the water is still deep enough to run at a good clip. Then when it is night, or the conditions are less than favorable, you've got aroute that you can call up on your GPS.

You could also do this via computer with Garmin Bluechart software, then dump theroute to your GPS. 

Personally, I like to survey the route myself instead on relying on old/outdated charts.

Just don't forget to keep lookin' around though, b/c things DO change! But, having a route in your GPS will definately give you a little confidence.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Are y'all serious about wakes? Don't large sportfishing boats come throughthrowing huge 3' wakes? I wouldn't think a small boat could producing anything close to what some of the big cruiser'sand sportfisher's throw. Honestly, if I'm not in a No Wake zoneandnot in a position to swamp someone, then I don't worry about it.

I'm not saying I run wide open right off peoples docks, but I'm not going to drop down to idle speed because there is a dock within a few hundred yards.


----------



## native (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the answer. There is allays a salty risk every time you go out in your boat,be careful and be aware of your surroundings. If you are not comfortable with were you are slow down and be aware of what is going on around you. Sometimes it is up to the captain of the boat to make a decision before things go wrong.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

back to the dock thing. I believe that if you're ancored off my dock fihing and i can spit into your boat... you're anchored too damn close. I have boats zip past my dock wide open within 30 feet of the dock. I find it hard to believe that this is any type of safe or conscientious boating practice.


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that kim!! Those a*$ holes!!! I know how you feel. My problem is with water skiers and jet ski's 20 feet off my dock.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Anybody running close to docks isat risk tohitting something submerged by the dock they can't see. A lot of dock poles have been broke off in the past by hurricanes and not removed and they sit just a foot or less under the water on a lower tide. You could also catch a line or rope put out for a bait trap. I for onekeep my distance from docks, too risky especially in rough water. I've seen 4 or 5 footers in the sound around Navarre when there's not been a hurricane or tropical storm, it's best to just slow down some and stay in the deeper water.


----------

